# jumbo beverage 60 oz



## pickensbob (Mar 18, 2013)

got this today,  60 oz jumbo beverage,  embossed with jumbo  towards neck and  elephant towards bottom, heel embossed jumbo beverage,  contents 60 ozs.---fabrique par w. bissonnette.  bottom embossed jumbo.  if interested email  dakotabob@gmail.com


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 18, 2013)

middle pic


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 18, 2013)

bottom pic


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

An old discussion...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-150098/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#150153


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://lesbouteilleduquebec.com/les-bouteilles-du-quebec-et-leurs-publicites/jumbo/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbissonnette%2B%2522jumbo%2Bbeverage%2522%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D753&sa=X&ei=UIdHUaaAJK2z4APJ0oDoCw&ved=0CD4Q7gEwAQ


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a true Jumbo bottle or not, but its similar ...

*1929*


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 18, 2013)

You sure wouldn't be able to tip that and drink out of it. You would almost need a tripod or crane, to pour it.  lol
 Neat bottle. Any idea what you want for it?
 Bill


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 19, 2013)

it's pretty heavy empty,  lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a true Jumbo bottle or not, but its similar ...
> 
> *1929*


 
 Pretty sure it's not. That is the Jumbo beverages bottle from what would become the Double Cola Company, the 60oz one appears to be a Canadian bottle. I've never seen any real connection between the two.

 You just gave me an idea for the backdrop of my Double Cola display at the Grey bottle show this year, Thanks.


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 19, 2013)

thanxs for the info, guys


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 21, 2013)

i agree with morbious,  jumbo beverage 60 oz, has elephant's trunk going up,


----------

